# Central Equipment co.



## robsroost (Jan 11, 2005)

:roll: greetings , seeking assitance in any information conerning the "Central Equipment Co. " of Millis , Mass, any and all information would be greatly appreciated , a catalog would be great , please email me , rob


----------



## Gil (Jun 15, 1998)

Central Equipment Co.
116 College Ave.
Millis, MA 02054

800-472-7747
508-376-2951

Howard Sarris
Email [email protected]

centraleq.com (under construction)


----------



## robsroost (Jan 11, 2005)

hi gil , greatly appreciate all your help , unfortuately the email address bounces here in new york , can you please check this for me , many thanks rob


----------



## Gil (Jun 15, 1998)

Try [email protected] naii took over ici a while ago, maybe the email has changed. The information I provided is from the web, I have never dealt with the company personally...

I also found this under a whois search on the domain [email protected]


----------

